
Ask HN: Significant commit rate decline of Android's base repository? - Flowdalic
Starting Q3 2015 the commit rate of this central Android component dropped significantly. See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;android&#x2F;platform_frameworks_base&#x2F;graphs&#x2F;contributors<p>What happened?
======
veeti
Most of the development happens behind closed doors. The AOSP
repositories/public branches are updated after the release comes out.

------
realrocker
Not sure. Several of high change frequency components from telephony were
moved to platform/packages. Also Google has probably not dumped the latest
changes yet.

~~~
hackuser
> Several of high change frequency components from telephony were moved to
> platform/packages

What does this mean? The phone manufacturers handle it now? Is
platform/packages not open source?

~~~
realrocker
platform/packages is open source, but I guess the split is done so that the
manufacturers can ship their own versions of these components. Also I guess
manufacturers are more responsible for these components now.

------
Spoom
Google Play Services (a closed source, Google-copyrighted component) has been
slowly eating more and more of the stuff that was previously handled by AOSP.

